# Can support be added....



## Meaker (May 27, 2005)

For the mobility x600? I have had this chip up to 600/300 and would love to have memory timing controls, any chance of this happening?


----------



## W1zzard (May 27, 2005)

sure .. whats the device id ?


----------



## Meaker (May 27, 2005)

This is going to sound noobish but where do I find it?  

Closest thing I found was 3150


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2005)

in settings -> overclocking


----------



## Meaker (May 30, 2005)

Catalyst version          5.4+
Device ID                   3150
Chip type                   0x3150
Memory size               128mb
Memory width             128bit
Active pipelines           4
Default GPU clock        400mhz
Default mem clock       250mhz


----------



## Meaker (May 30, 2005)

Cheers W1zzard, any scores I get with this laptop on 3dmark (I currently have all the top scores for those based on the mobility 9600 core) will get your name on them like abo and setfsb.


----------



## infrared (May 31, 2005)

Wow, that's some awsome clock!! nice one!


----------



## Meaker (May 31, 2005)

That's stock listed here (unless your looking at the orb) MMM 600/315.


----------

